# Upgraded Power Supply won't power up



## JAB2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

Computer: eMachines (I know, but it's my son's....)
Model: ET 1352-01
Motherboard model: MAO61L-D3
Window 7
Spec sheet attached

Graphics card to be added: GTX 550 Ti (to lone PCIex16 slot)
Power Supply added: Cooler Master RS-500-PCAR (minimum 400w PSU recommended)

Replaced the working OEM power supply with the new graphics card in place and nothing happens when computer start button pushed...no lights anywhere, no fans start anywhere. Checked all switches....all correct.

eChat with eMachines gives me the standard answer ..."the specs are" and that the system supports a 250 W PSU.

I put the old PSU (Model: 250PA - FSP Group Inc.) back in and it starts up fine. Put the new one back in ....nothing.

How do you test the PSU out of the computer case?

If it is fine, why won't it start? Is there a limit on power supply wattage to certain motherboards? or do the eMachines have a special PSU requirement (dooh!). 

I didn't think the size of the PSU mattered, as the computer and motherboard only draws the amps they need...... 

Any help would be appreciated!

JB


----------



## JAB2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Upgraded Power Supply won't power up - Ignore!*

Sorry, resent to the RAM and PSU Forum....can't seem to delete this one now.....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi JAB202 and welcome to TSF :wave:

You can't delete posts, but you can either mark them solved (Thread Tools button at top-right of page) or ask a Moderator to lock it :wink:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Link to open thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/upgraded-power-supply-wont-power-up-649707.html

Locked.


----------

